# Happy at night, depressed in the morning and part of the afternoon



## Bouffon (May 18, 2008)

I don't know what it is about the night but I feel extremely creative, energized, and even go as far as making plans for changing my life on the next day but as soon as I wake up I feel like crap and the motivation that I had last night suddenly feels completely alien. It really pisses me off because I go to bed thinking that I will carry out whatever plans I devised for the following day and then *poof*, all the positive thoughts are gone and a sudden rush of fear and anxiety hit me all at once. It's extremely frustrating. :mum

Anyway, I was looking it up in Google and found this thing is attributed to depression and it is called "diurnal mood variation". Right now (4.30A.M.)I've decided that I will schedule an appointment for some day of this week with a psychiatrist that lives close by, let's see about that successfully happening tomorrow lol.

I just wanted to share this with you since I rarely feel talkative, playing with your sleep patterns really switches things around.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i and most of my family is like this. we just sleep during a good portion of the day when we can so we don't have to deal with it too much. i just function better at night. 

all my friends are morning people. it sucks. they go out and get coffee together, and ask me to hang out later in the day knowing my sleep schedule, and then when i'm starting to enjoy myself they get tired. it's so obnoxious.


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

I feel more comfortable at night also, but I also like to get up early and start my day so im torn I guess you could say.


----------



## Arfmoo (Mar 3, 2010)

I tend to be the exact opposite, good in the day and depressed at night.
Hm


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Arfmoo said:


> I tend to be the exact opposite, good in the day and depressed at night.
> Hm


I'm the opposite of your opposite~


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate mornings especially cold ones. If it's a summer morning then I'm sort of ok.
Fro april to september (Australia) it's cold in the mornings and I wake up depressed and anxious


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

Arfmoo said:


> I tend to be the exact opposite, good in the day and depressed at night.
> Hm


^me too


----------

